# stacking?



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I think Angus has a good natural Stack, and I take him to fun shows for conformation once in a while, but for those of you who really show in conformation can you tell me what you think of this boys stack and structure?

Also I am trying to get him nicely conditioned so any input on if you think he is decently conditioned is appriciated.

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

to give you good info we could use pictures of the front end and rear end and more side pictures. IMO he is a very nice looking bulldog but you could use more toning and definition. How old is he?

The only obvious fault I see is his tail set is really high but his brown spot on his butt makes it hard to tell exactly where it comes out at. So again better pictures would help.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

he is a little straightin the front but it could just be the pic.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

is that a still water collar?


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah its a stillwater collar.

ill try to post a couple more pics of this past weekend.





































here are a couple of a couple months ago. if it helps


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A little straight in the shoulder, and his tail set is too high but other than that he is a nice dog. He has nice rear angulation, nice bone, good top line, and a nice head. I think he might do pretty good in the ADBA. How old is he?


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback, I really appriciate it, angus is exactly 1 year and 6 months old. Unfortunately I can only do fun shows with him, due to not having any papers for him.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've been wondering the same thing about Daisy... i'm wanting to put her in some fun shows.. i think she'll like it.. but i'll start my own thread about it... gotta take some pictures first


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll get some more pictures for you Nate at the fun show this Sat


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Nate! This saturday should definately be fun


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Fo sho! Hopefully it doesnt rain!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

green machine said:


> Thank you for your feedback, I really appriciate it, angus is exactly 1 year and 6 months old. Unfortunately I can only do fun shows with him, due to not having any papers for him.


Then go to the fun shows and have fun! lol
You can start conditioning him now, I really like the flirt pole


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The first picture, his rear legs are stretched too far out. Post #5 shows a better stack. A dog leaning way forward looks visually impressive, but is not the best way to eval structure. And I should know; my dog stacks like a German Shepherd given the chance.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for the input bahamutt99... angus will stack like that when he gets really intersted in something, like in that picture he just saw the dog across the street. lol


Angus took 1st place today at the MFAPBTA dog show today in conformation. He made me so proud!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Congrats to you and your boy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats! He is adorable!


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys! Im real proud of him. I didnt expect it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

green machine said:


> thanks guys! Im real proud of him. I didnt expect it


Just curious, what bloodline/s is your pup?


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

well he isnt papered, but his father was, and he had some redboy in his ped, The person I got him from, had papers on the sire and not the dam, so i got to take a look at the ped on the sire.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

congrats! he looks great! :clap:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

green machine said:


> well he isnt papered, but his father was, and he had some redboy in his ped, The person I got him from, had papers on the sire and not the dam, so i got to take a look at the ped on the sire.


 Oh OK, I figured since you were talking about showing that he was papered.

He is adorable regardless.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks, we do the local fun shows. I am lucky enough to know he does have some good background in his blood


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's awesome! congrats! fun shows are the best!


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks, heres another picture of angus, this was taking this saturday at the show.


----------

